# Truck Crashes into CTA Red Line Station



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2008)

> Two people are dead and at least 21 others injured — 11 critically — after a semitruck crashed into a CTA bus stop and an L station staircase during rush hour Friday on the Near South Side, a Chicago Fire Department spokesman said.
> Four of the critically injured were children, Chicago fire spokesman Larry Langford said.


The full, but still developing story can be found either at the Sun Times or the Chicago Tribune.


----------



## stlouielady (Apr 25, 2008)

Wasn't sure which category to post this in, so, move it if necessary. It might be better suited for the commuter discussion...

Story here: Semi rams Chicago station


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 25, 2008)

Today was the last day of Blue Line service (rush hours only) to 54th & Cermak.

I happened to be out on the Blue Line Friday afternoon, preparing to ride the last train. A small group (I think three people) came up to me and asked me how to get to Chinatown, so I directed them over to the Red Line. The odds of those people having been at the station at the time of this incident are small, but still...


----------



## gswager (Apr 25, 2008)

Is that the station we got off from the Red Line to the bus stop on the way to Amtrak yard last October on our Gathering?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2008)

gswager said:


> Is that the station we got off from the Red Line to the bus stop on the way to Amtrak yard last October on our Gathering?


Yes, that is the same station where we met on Sunday morning.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 26, 2008)

> CHICAGO — A tractor trailer that witnesses said didn't seem to slow down rammed into a crowded bus shelter and a Chicago Transit Authority train station during the evening rush hour Friday, killing two people and injuring more than a dozen others.


http://www.comcast.net/news/articles/gener...26/Truck.Crash/


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 26, 2008)

AlanB said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the station we got off from the Red Line to the bus stop on the way to Amtrak yard last October on our Gathering?
> ...


This incident was a blurb in the L.A. Times, and I later saw video of the scene on CNN. Had no idea until reading this topic that it happened at the station where we were last October.

I'm glad the only problem we had to deal with was a persistent loony.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 26, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> I'm glad the only problem we had to deal with was a persistent loony.


I wouldn't touch that comment with a 10 foot fez!


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 26, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad the only problem we had to deal with was a persistent loony.
> ...


Since when is Canadian money used in Chicago, :lol: , was that fez made by Geppetto. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

